# Turnips at 575



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to share the opportunity to make some money! Not looking for anything in return.

If you want to leave a tip, it is much appreciated in the form of any of the following:
-Blue flowers (any breed) - the actual plant, not picked
-Purple flowers (any breed) - the actual plant, not picked
-Lillies (any color) - the actual plant, not picked
-NMT
-Bells

Like I said, I don't need anything in return. You could leave 1 bell or 1 flower as a tip and that's more than enough. Just please don't terrorize my island, lol. Message me for the Dodo Code.


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Please nay I come xx


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 22, 2020)

May I come? I can leave a tip


----------



## Mayor Mae (Apr 22, 2020)

i’ll leave a message for your dodo code! thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

First 5 people have been given the code. As they come and leave I'll send it to more people if I get more who are interested 

Okay, open to some more people! Also made a clarification to the first post about the flowers hehe


----------



## Asegui94 (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to sell turnips please. I can do it in one trip and I have some blue windflowers I can share with you.


----------



## brangein (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to come for 2 trips pls will bring flowers


----------



## Mierka (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I possibly come?


----------



## moopig (Apr 22, 2020)

can i come please? i can bring yellow and white lily bags


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

can i come too please? i will bring some flowers =)


----------



## electtric_kat (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello may I come?


----------



## Shesellsseashells (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## NevesTis (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to visit.


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

Getting people sorted out! Thank you all for being patient with this craziness hahaha


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come and sell my husband's turnips if you are still hosting.


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

will be in a work meeting for a bit! will try to get people in when I can <3


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I  come by pls


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

Things have slowed down but I'm still open!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## moopig (Apr 22, 2020)

did you close up?


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

still open! anyone who wants to come just let me know


----------



## lizkun2point0 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! Still open? Would love to stop by


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello, if you are still open I'd love to stop by when you have a chance!


----------



## pacs (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! If your still going


----------



## mitfy (Apr 22, 2020)

may i come over if possible? :3


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

still going strong! glad so many people are getting to sell their turnips


----------



## Dreamest (Apr 22, 2020)

I can bring purple tulips. <3


----------



## spydre (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello! I can bring Lily seeds if you're still open 

Edit: I'm sorted now - happy to give you lily seeds though if you need them


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

yes yes! There was a comm error so send me a message if your session got interrupted, and anyone who still wants to come let me know so I can get you the new code!


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! Could I visit? I can bring blue hyacints!


----------



## toenuki (Apr 22, 2020)

May I?


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2020)

looking to sell if you're still accepting people, I can tip a nmt


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

we are still open for business! If anyone has any color cosmos besides red and wants to leave any that would be greatly appreciated  again: plant, not picked! and also again: don't feel like anyone has to leave anything <3


----------



## goro (Apr 22, 2020)

If you're still open, I can tip a golden nugget and some white windflowers


----------



## Emmymarie (Apr 22, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love to come by!
Can give 3 blue windflowers or I have a pink cosmo I can give


----------



## kalinn (Apr 22, 2020)

I would like to come if possible please!


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come!! I have so many hybrids I don't use so I could drop them off after!

Also, do you allow multiple trips or just one? If you allow multiple, I can drop off the hybrids on my final trip!

Let me know~


----------



## zola (Apr 22, 2020)

i would love to come if you still have space!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 22, 2020)

If you are still rolling, I would like to visit. 

Message sent.


----------



## lizkun (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to stop by if you're still accepting !


----------



## alebrije (Apr 22, 2020)

I would really appreciate the chance to sell my turnips. Don't need more than one trip!


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 22, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Olimar (Apr 22, 2020)

just sent the code to the last couple people I'm letting in. It's been a good 7 hours, y'all! Over 50 people visited and for not requiring tips I'm more than thankful for everything that people left for me :')

Until the next time I have stellar 'nip prices- stay safe and wash your hands!


----------

